# 16x9 et50 MK2 Golf



## denisvr6 (Oct 28, 2010)

i bought artec s1 editon wheels 16x9 et 50 what i need to make them fit on my mk2 beucase wheel hit supersession beucase of et? spacers?


----------



## denisvr6 (Oct 28, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

You have to figure out how much you need to spsce it out. I think a 40mm spacer should work. It would leave it at at 10.


----------

